# Hi, Looking for some advice



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, 
My name is Tom, I am in the 'process' of buying an Ericson Custom 40. Really hot boat for its age, just like me. My wife is not quite sure about this whole thing. Any suggestions? I have a big crew, kids, son-in-laws and grand-kids potentially.

Also, I'm an internet junkie (i freely admit it) and I've been looking at Cruisenet from Shakespeare for the boat. It requires 2 dual band cell phone antennas, so I've been looking for a pair of small and light antennas for the masthead, any suggestions? I don't want to put too much weight up there.

Lastly, the boat does require some deck repair,spruce deck with Treadmaster and is wet in a few places around the forward hatch. I was thinking of using digicel or marine plywood with epoxy as a good replacement. 

Thanks in advance for any kindness, and understanding.


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

i'm in the process of removing 26 y/o teak and going with with treadmaster. just make sure to remove all of the soggy spots and let it dry COMPLETELY before repairing the damage.


----------

